# USMLE step 1...



## potterhead (Nov 27, 2008)

As a Pakistani 3rd year med student, i was wondering... would it be alright if i take the step 1 exam after my 3rd year exams? 
or go the usual way... after graduation?


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Good question! I'm interested to know as well.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

Not a Pakistani med student but have taken both step I and II, you can study on your own and take step I. Get goljan RR, supplement it with goljan audio... Brush up phys with BRS and Micro with MMRS. Bring it all together with first aid. Buy a subscription of uworld, this is what will make a difference, trust me. Take NBME practice exams to gauge where you stand, if it comes close to your goal yer good to go.


----------



## Danny Boi (Jan 4, 2011)

All I know about USMLE step 1 is that it includes basic sciences so if you're done with your basic sciences,then you can go for it.The last time I checked,they had this rule that after giving your USMLE step 1,you have to clear your step 2 and 3 WITHIN a span of 5 or 7 years.Don't know if that has changed or not.Some medical school follow the traditional pattern(2 years of biochem,physio and anatomy) and some go system wise so yeah there are a lot of factors you should consider but the main one I think is to be sure that you're done with your basic sciences.By the way Sam212,I hope you don't mind me asking about where you're from and which year in med school you're in ? #happy


----------

